# Desktop Backgrounds - Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, Diamond, PSE, etc.



## switchback_101

Here are some free to use backgrounds to dress up your current and probably boring one. I will post widescreen and fullscreen resolutions with time, feel free to post your own ideas. I took the sunset snow picture myself... thanks for looking and hope all enjoy these!!! 

:darkbeer:Good luck in the field :darkbeer:


----------



## switchback_101

More Mathews... others will be up shortly...


----------



## switchback_101

More...


----------



## switchback_101

and more...


----------



## Chancy B

Great backgrounds. Can you do some with the Elite logo?


----------



## AAarcher

Thanks!


----------



## butter21

Can you do Browning?


----------



## FallFever

Where's the BowTech ?

FF


----------



## switchback_101

C'mon now they are getting there... I had to go eat lunch...


----------



## switchback_101

More of the same stuff...


----------



## Aceman

great stuff thanks for the new wallpaper. i would love to see some target stuff though


----------



## switchback_101

Bowtech...


----------



## ESMO-Joe

How about Martin? After all it is their site.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

SCHAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!:dance:


----------



## switchback_101

More of the Bowtech


----------



## switchback_101

Browning...


----------



## switchback_101

more Browning...


----------



## tylerolsen12

thanks for the new background you do a great job


----------



## switchback_101

and more...


----------



## DeerKilla

*Pse ?*

:77:


----------



## switchback_101

Martin...


----------



## captanspeedy

Thanx man those are great! :darkbeer:


----------



## switchback_101

more Martin...


----------



## switchback_101

one more...


----------



## archeryisme

*Laura*

Can you put Laura on the one with the pine trees and the snow? Oh heck put her in all of them.


----------



## jamieth29

can you do pse?


----------



## switchback_101

Reflex...


----------



## switchback_101

more Reflex...


----------



## top5fingers

Those are sweet, thanks!


----------



## switchback_101

Pse...


----------



## switchback_101

more PSE...


----------



## switchback_101

and more...


----------



## rsw

Excellent stuff!! Can you identify the locations? For us non-computer old geezers, how can I use this for a screen saver?


----------



## switchback_101

Diamond...


----------



## switchback_101

more Diamond


----------



## switchback_101

couple more Diamond


----------



## switchback_101

This is a widescreen resolution one... post if we have more widescreen guys and I will get more posted...


----------



## switchback_101

:wink:I got many of these from www.interfacelift.com and just played around with some logos in photoshop to get them to look good. :wink:


----------



## muzzy125acc

We Need HCA??????????????


----------



## rutmaster

*thank you!!!*

got my hoyt desktop up and runnin!! thanks again!!


----------



## J-Daddy

Very nice, I stole one of the Martin ones with the prarie & mountains in the background...Looks good.


----------



## DBRASCO

Need Widescreen Elite if Possible 

These look awesome thanks for your time & sharing:darkbeer:


----------



## johnno

Very Nice .... but what about some with the bows in them....thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## Deer30

Wide Screen Bowtech please, 

Thanks looks awsome


----------



## DFA

Wide screen PSE please,
Thanks,
DFA


----------



## String Twister

widescreen with a smaller mathews logo please?


----------



## Shooter Mike

Martin widescreens, maybe with transparent logo centered on the screen?

Nice work. Much thanks.


----------



## switchback_101

Tell me how the quality of these are due to archery talk size restrictions... this is best resolution I can upload... thanks...


----------



## switchback_101

It looks pixelated a bit mine is a 22" widescreen...if this is good enough for you guys I will make some more.:tongue:


----------



## Bozwell

Puleeeeeeze do a Rytera ???????


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Wow awesome job! Thanks I used the Hoyt mountain pic.


----------



## crazycliff

the bowtech mountain looks killer on my laptop:darkbeer:


----------



## switchback_101

another


----------



## Nippers

Wow, you're an animal!

Those are awesome!


----------



## mattchu4321

will you do some Parker archery like the Hoyt in Post # 53? Please


----------



## sj_lutz

Cool thread!! Thanks for taking the time to do this!!


----------



## tony s

Thank you SB 101, it's about time we get some nice background pics with all of our favorite bow companys on them. You did a great job with them.


----------



## muzzy125acc

Where is the HCA????????????????


----------



## GuinnessGood

mattchu4321 said:


> will you do some Parker archery like the Hoyt in Post # 53? Please


Ditto! Nice work!


----------



## willthebad

how about some ones with the Elite Archery label? those would look nice!!!!


----------



## switchback_101

Elite Archery Full Screens... widescreen stuff with time...


----------



## switchback_101

more Elites...


----------



## switchback_101

One more elite...


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Nice pictures


----------



## switchback_101

Here is another Widescreen one... gimme some feed back and let me know how they look on you guys monitors... mine is a little pixelated but if you want a good quality image of any of these email me and I can shoot you one over...


----------



## switchback_101

I was messing around with this one a bit to try some new stuff...


----------



## Flyin'Frank-13

Please post one for Bear Archery! THX.


----------



## rod251

Awesome stuff switchback! How 'bout some Bear Archery, especially in AP.


----------



## switchback_101

Here is one with a bow... check it out if everyone thinks its pretty cool I will try some others... Here is a bear one I done for a friend... I will get some bear up also ....:wink:


----------



## switchback_101

Bear ...


----------



## switchback_101

more Bear...


----------



## switchback_101

couple more Bear...


----------



## switchback_101

Mathews large widescreen...


----------



## mattchu4321

The more i see the more i like and think these are really great.
is there any possible way of getting some for Parker Archery?


----------



## switchback_101

Hoyt Widescreens...


----------



## switchback_101

more Hoyt WS...


----------



## Mikeski3

*Whisper Creek*

How about Whisper Creek? Please

Thank you


----------



## GuinnessGood

Dude, where's the parker? But seriously, nice work.


----------



## Coug09

How about a Ross one?


----------



## switchback_101

Parkers...


----------



## switchback_101

more Parker...


----------



## switchback_101

and more...


----------



## swampfrogg

How bout making some C.P.Oneida one thanks?


----------



## switchback_101

Whisper Creek...


----------



## switchback_101

more WCA..


----------



## bakes

how about the winter mountian with the big Hoyt see through logo in the middle? YOU ROCK DUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## switchback_101

Oneida...


----------



## switchback_101

more Oneida...


----------



## target1

nice work...thanks


----------



## switchback_101

:tongue:Thanks for using these! Hope they work well... if you dont know how to get them as a background, simply right click the one you want and click set as background.:tongue:


----------



## turkeyinstinct

Those Look Awesome! Could you please post a Diamond background?? THANK YOU!


----------



## target1

turkeyinstinct said:


> Those Look Awesome! Could you please post a Diamond background?? THANK YOU!


theres a bunch of diamond on a previous page


----------



## coon crap

these are awesome!!! do you think it could be possible to get the one with the prarie and mountains with the darton logo??


----------



## turkeyinstinct

target1 said:


> theres a bunch of diamond on a previous page


Sorry I skipped over the end of the last page...They look great thank you very much. Is it possible to get a wide screen version of one of the diamonds?


----------



## baer912

Nice job. They look great. Hard part is going to decide which one to use.


----------



## wolfseason

Thank you Ive been trying for a while to do this with an Elite logo But I'm not computer savy enough .Thanks for you work it is apreciated.


----------



## dabishop_57

How about one for Pearson.


----------



## switchback_101

Pearson...


----------



## switchback_101

more Pearson...


----------



## switchback_101

one more Pearson


----------



## switchback_101

Hoyt Katera


----------



## shootabowtech

rsw said:


> Excellent stuff!! Can you identify the locations? For us non-computer old geezers, how can I use this for a screen saver?



Just right click on the picture you like,and then click set as wallpaper.


----------



## shootabowtech

Thanks for the wallpaper..:rockhard:


----------



## String Twister

switchback_101 said:


> Tell me how the quality of these are due to archery talk size restrictions... this is best resolution I can upload... thanks...


Looks great thanx-string.


----------



## switchback_101

Katera with logo...


----------



## switchback_101

Drenalin with logo...


----------



## muzzy125acc

How About High Country???????????


----------



## Iron Mike

Darton still isn't getting any love! How about it, man?

:happy1:


----------



## switchback_101

muzzy125acc said:


> How About High Country???????????


Having a hard time finding HC logo of any quality...


----------



## switchback_101

Darton!!!:wink:


----------



## switchback_101

more...


----------



## switchback_101

If you widescreen folks need one just PM me the description and I will post it!:tongue:


----------



## Iron Mike

switchback_101 said:


> Darton!!!:wink:


:cheers:

You're quick.:shade:


----------



## mattchu4321

These are really nice. Thanks for the Parker.


----------



## Tribute2007

Man alot of nice wallpapers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## switchback_101

:darkbeer::darkbeer:Again thanks for the good reviews! But the real beauty is in the better pictures that I have if you want them I can email them.... the clarity of the originals is awesome... just let me know and I can get you a widescreen or fullscreen in better resolution and non pixelated due to archery talks size limits...:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## GuinnessGood

Awesome Work, thanks!


----------



## bowhunter2007

Any Mathews with the DXT? If not no big deal, these are AWESOME!! Thanks a ton!!


----------



## switchback_101

Dxt...


----------



## switchback_101

more...


----------



## bowhunter2007

Dude, you are awesome! Ha, thats so cool, thanks a ton!!


----------



## switchback_101

here is what the actual quality would look like if we didnt have the size restrictions...:wink:


----------



## switchback_101

here is a better comaprison...


----------



## Darien Outdoors

*Backround*

I guess Pearson doesent desirve a cool computer backround....:embara:


----------



## switchback_101

Darien Outdoors said:


> I guess Pearson doesent desirve a cool computer backround....:embara:


Pearson has an awesome logo and the backgrounds are on page 3... but I guess I could work a few more if you have any ideas lemme know.:wink:


----------



## kolbe

*pics*

cool pics thank you


----------



## gzg38b

I like this one from the Pearson website.


----------



## sgmitch77

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WOW!!! Awsome shots! You did a great job!!! Should be able to make a screen saver out of them, using them as a slide show in the settings. I already put one in for wallpaper though,,it is awsome! :RockOn::59::clap::rock:


----------



## switchback_101

If you guys have any other ideas shoot them my way.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Reflex?


----------



## switchback_101

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Reflex?


Already posted...thanks!:wink:


----------



## clicker

The Mathews DXT looks good. Wondering if you could add the bow?


----------



## switchback_101

clicker said:


> The Mathews DXT looks good. Wondering if you could add the bow?


I need a high quality DXT image... but as soon as I get one I will do so...:wink:


----------



## Po_Boy

Thanks SB101! The Martin one with the scrub brush in the foreground and the mountains in the background is my favorite!


----------



## clicker

switchback_101 said:


> I need a high quality DXT image... but as soon as I get one I will do so...:wink:


 Thanks. These are


----------



## Avalon

You are the man indeed!


----------



## switchback_101

Thanks! I will try to keep all PM answered also...


----------



## kolbe

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## b0w_sniper

Very nice, they look sharp. By the way, have any Alpine?


----------



## slaz

have any "high country" ones?


----------



## switchback_101

Just for you bowhuntdeer upon your request!


----------



## sclampa

Jennings Archery??? Please


----------



## bowhuntdeer

switchback_101 said:


> Just for you bowhuntdeer upon your request!


Simply awesome thanks Aaron


----------



## switchback_101

If you widescreen guys want AT's calender desktop in the correct resolution so it is not distorted email me ... I fiddled with it and was able to get this.... :wink:


----------



## ultramax

switchback_101 said:


> Here is another Widescreen one... gimme some feed back and let me know how they look on you guys monitors... mine is a little pixelated but if you want a good quality image of any of these email me and I can shoot you one over...


These are sweet!! Thanks for taking the time!! I love mine and the options are too cool!!!!


----------



## naturesfly

*elite*

Id like to see a few more with Elite bows in the actual background like the browning, and mathews. A synergy and GTO would be nice! Id really like to see one with the dark cornfield pic. Awesome work though, great graphic design, and sweet photography.


----------



## Coug09

Can we get a Ross one?


----------



## sclampa

I know Jennings is going to be extinct after this year, just wondering if i could still get a background with one. Thanks


----------



## Perch_44

switchback_101 said:


> If you widescreen guys want AT's calender desktop in the correct resolution so it is not distorted email me ... I fiddled with it and was able to get this.... :wink:



By far the best one so far!!!!! :smile:


----------



## rutnstrut

What about a little love for Ross,or did I miss it.


----------



## bakes

hey SB. these are awesome can I get the winter mountian scene with the big see through Hoyt in the middle. Thanks


----------



## Live4Rut

*If you could do the black and white field pic with the bowtech emblem in the bottom right it would be greatly appreciated. This would be in widescreen format as well.*


----------



## sclampa

ttt


----------



## Rich in CO

I would like to see a few for Ross.


----------



## buck-n-nuts

Man i don't shoot Martin but thanks for the background:darkbeer:
Maybe you could work up a Diamond background with the Liberty in it,for when my wife makes me get rid of the Martin background


----------



## switchback_101

Here are some new fade throughs I am playing with...I have made the image size smaller but upped the image quality to stay under the image file size limt by AT let me know how it works out...:wink:


----------



## switchback_101

Hoyt


----------



## bowaholic77

switchback_101 said:


> If you widescreen guys want AT's calender desktop in the correct resolution so it is not distorted email me ... I fiddled with it and was able to get this.... :wink:


Gives a whole new meaning to Riser!:tongue:


----------



## sclampa

my daughter love the browning pics thanks


----------



## Pickert

*old bow pics*

Hey SB maybe you could do one with an old bow in it maybe a Bear Whitetail Hunter, if you can find a picture of one. Or maybe you could do some for the new Simms bows. Another picture that I would like would be one with a Fred Bear Quest bow in it. Thanks


----------



## JMS22calibergal

WOW thanks! I got one on my work computer =)


----------



## switchback_101

Back ttt for people to use!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Cole J

Super Cool!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Bellows1

Check out my profile page. Thanks for the pictures.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=7175


----------



## switchback_101

Bellows1 said:


> Check out my profile page. Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=7175


Looking Good Bellows!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Illyan

Hi!!

Great job for your desktop!!!

But I don't found Martin on Realtree APG...Can you do it? thanks:embara:

(I am french Archer who love Martin products, my bow: Pantera)


----------



## switchback_101

I will try to get those up as soon as possible...:wink:


----------



## HC Archery

ttt


----------



## Illyan

Thanks you're great!!


----------



## switchback_101

Had alot of request for these two...:wink:


----------



## Illyan

Thanks!!!!!! you're a great artist


----------



## switchback_101

Any manufacturers missing out... any ideas for new backgrounds???:confused3:


----------



## Rich in CO

I could not find one for Ross?


----------



## switchback_101

Here is an ASAT Bowtech desktop background


----------



## switchback_101

These arent the best quality but if someone can get me a picture of the ross logo in better quailty I will get you a better desktop...


----------



## BowTech Dave

Thanks Aaron, Looks good!

Dave


----------



## switchback_101

Any other ideas?


----------



## GTO63

Switchback, thank you for taking the time to do this for fellow bowhunters! Love my new screen saver


----------



## clicker

guardian2 said:


> Switchback, thank you for taking the time to do this for fellow bowhunters! Love my new screen saver


 x2:thumbs_up


----------



## sclampa

Jennings Archery????


----------



## bakes

can I get the winter mountian scene (bottom pic in #82 and the big Hoyt in pic # 53 together.) This is a great thing your doing for us fellow AT'ers. Thank you agian.


----------



## switchback_101

bakes said:


> can I get the winter mountian scene (bottom pic in #82 and the big Hoyt in pic # 53 together.) This is a great thing your doing for us fellow AT'ers. Thank you agian.


I will try to get one ASAP thanks!:shade:


----------



## J-Daddy

I didnt dig through all of them but have you done any with the High Country Archery logo on them yet? If not would it be possible to get you to do one of the mountain scenes with the HCA logo on it?


----------



## babills

hey switchback how about mission on the max4 background? that would be great, since i just got a mission journey. thanks denny


----------



## stilllernin

*Hca*

Switchback, can you hook-up some for HCA?

Thanks


----------



## VA2

What about Alpine Archery and Kodiak Archery???


----------



## Pickert

Hey Switchback how about one with me in it? Maybe me and my 200 inch buck... dang it I don't have one of those. :darkbeer:

I'm just bored & watching K-State lose.


----------



## ricksmathew

Thanks for the great screensavers! Do have a Elite with G1 camo in widescreen?


----------



## switchback_101

Here are some mission...


----------



## switchback_101

Lost Camo...


----------



## ricksmathew

An Elite with G1 in widescreen,please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pickert

How about one with a Bladerunner bow in it? I shot one this weekend and forgot to tell you.


----------



## bobbyjewell

Parker??? These really look great! Nice work!


----------



## smurphy

What about a tech hunter elite from gander mountain wallpaper for my wife. and a bowtech tribute wallpaper for me. just like you did the browing illusion one for both my wife and me. that was super sharp. thanks


----------



## passthru68

Can you put a bowtech on this pic and make the name big like on your mattews pic.?


----------



## thumperX

Just to Cool!!!!:wink:


----------



## x-ring-1

*Where's the ...*

Where's the Alpine symbol at?


----------



## cattrapper

can u make one for me that is a bow yech pinning on a mathews, like the vinyl picture that u see on truck windows.i have a friend that is goin to make some with his vinyl machine but i need the original to give him a copy of ,thanks.


----------



## cattrapper

oops that is supposed to be bow tech pissing on mathews.


----------



## china archery

Ttt


----------



## belden148

bump for a great thread


----------



## pTac

ttt...these are good!


----------



## grubwormer

do you have one of the ones black and white one like in post #3 but with bowtech in a nonwidescreen?


----------



## dkw

*Couple of mine...*

Three images I collected from National Geographic's website, along with one of the Martin Archery logos from their own site. Cropped out the original image credits and placed it in the EXIM data of the file, converted the Martin Archery logo to a transparency and scaled it down to fit.

Images are 1024x707 - a standard resolution would be 1024x768 but they seem to scale well enough on standard displays.

Did these at work today, so I'll try to provide widescreen versions over the weekend when I can scale them properly against my monitor at home.

Hope you Martin fans like them!


----------



## grubwormer

Can you do one like post #37 widescreen but with bowtech?


----------



## Sal Sorrento

*Thank you*

Thank you very much for sharing your skill. God bless!

Sal


----------



## archery ham

*FOB user*

FOB user.


----------



## Backlash

thank you so much for doing Mission Archery pages. Not too many give them much respect even though the bows are great.


----------



## jciangiotto

Can yo do a Bowtech in the center of the screen in the country scenes please


----------



## trob_205

grubwormer said:


> do you have one of the ones black and white one like in post #3 but with bowtech in a nonwidescreen?


+1 but with widescreen:shade:


----------



## trob_205

The widescreen one on post 37 would be very cool in bowtech too.....very nice by the way


----------



## Raptor XP

Can you make a Parker screen with Mossy Oak Break up, thanks great work


----------



## Kurt D.

Hey guys, I posted new martin wallpaper on the site.. here is a link.



Laura Francese Wallpaper


----------



## HEARTBUSTER

very cool. thanks


----------



## trob_205

here are some widescreeens i made up for bowtech


----------



## LittleCrow

Awesome work. Thanks for the effort!


----------



## Mofat24

Great Work.


----------



## Mofat24

Awesome backgrounds.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Thanks for the new martin desktop:shade:


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Can you do a Martin in the middle of the screen like you did for your bowtech ones


----------



## redneckarcher29

These are awesome...Thanks, Mike


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

I think this should be a sticky


----------



## HCAarchery

Did you give up on High Country and how about Spot Hogg?


----------



## removed1

i know i'll catch some flak, but i'd like a jennings in a snow scene please.


----------



## asa1485

And something radical with Alpine


----------



## Terry G

*What about*

ASAT with Rytera Alien


----------



## Double S

Got my PSE logo up. Thank you.


----------



## BearT2Hunter

*Get pics*

Can you do Bear? Thanks


----------



## archerdad

neat stuff.


----------



## mathews1

Awesome backgrounds


----------



## MOHALucan

LOL, they don't fit so well on my 24" flatscreen monitor.....


----------



## Rev44

Do you have the Hoyt widescreen one? thank


----------



## mathews1

Thanks for the Awesome backgrounds


----------



## HCAarchery

alpinearchery said:


> Did you give up on High Country and how about Spot Hogg?


Yea the High Country Thing


----------



## Se7en

Hey guys does anyone know where i can find an AT calender desktop with 2009 calenders? And also can somebody do the same thing as the Hoyt desktop on page 4 with the Bear logo. Thanks guys.


----------



## HOYT34

Awesome thread


----------



## HCAarchery

BUMP :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## handdrive

Coug09 said:


> How about a Ross one?


+1 for us ross guys

nevermind I missed it on page 5. Nice work. I would also be interested in finding a high resolution Ross logo but cant seem to find any.


----------



## handdrive

Maybe I missed it but is there an ArcheryTalk one?


----------



## NocBuster

trob_205 said:


> here are some widescreeens i made up for bowtech



Can you replace the Bowtech with ross on the top one??


----------



## Big Eazy

Great stuff man. Thanks


----------



## ManiacWight

You are going to have to pay me royalties on my photos you used. You cant just go out on the internet and steal peoples work!!!









HaHaHaHa! Got ya! Nice work.


----------



## Big Eazy

Would it be to much trouble for one or two representing Alpine?


----------



## asa1485

+1 for Alpine


----------



## Big Eazy

ttt


----------



## jjmsmith1

Parker or magus?


----------



## Big Eazy

Take a good look. Parker is represented.


----------



## cr0ck1

good stuff.


----------



## Belicoso

++1
Thanks


----------



## NockHead/TX

Thanks


----------



## valleyhunter

THESE ARE AWESOME! Any way we could get another BEAR one made with THE TRUTH logo (text) on it as well? thanks again. these are great.


----------



## illbowhunter

trob_205 said:


> here are some widescreeens i made up for bowtech


Can you change that to Hoyt? :thumbs_up


----------



## RxBowhunter

Great thread! :thumb: 
I'd like to see a Mossy Oak Treestand camo background with the Rytera logo :thumbs_up


----------



## primeme

*How about Mossy Oak Tree Stand?????????*

How about Mossy Oak Tree Stand

hoyt mathews bowtech diamond elite


----------



## RxBowhunter

primeme said:


> How about Mossy Oak Tree Stand
> 
> hoyt mathews bowtech diamond elite





RxBowhunter said:


> Great thread! :thumb:
> I'd like to see a Mossy Oak Treestand camo background with the Rytera logo :thumbs_up



:thumbs_up


----------



## K80KID

I stole the widescreen Bowtech mountain shot.......outstanding work....AT post of the year here i think............BY the way looks perfect on my 24" monitor.


----------



## Dragn

Can you do "CSS" ?.. I only looked thru a couple of the pages, but didnt see one 

THanks


----------



## chad5943

great wallpapers, Widescreen ones are welcome. thanks


----------



## kham315

please dont give up on us high country shooters


----------



## Shinsou

Thanks. It looks really good. :slice:


----------



## HCAarchery

kham315 said:


> please dont give up on us high country shooters


I agree dont give up on us......


----------



## firstshoot

Thanks for the great backgrounds.....:darkbeer:


----------



## HCA #1

Another for high country


----------



## goad

*Alien X*

Another request for the Rytera with an Alien X. Thanks


----------



## Caligater

*Bump for a fellow Pitt Stater*


----------



## archeryhistory

806,000 in ONE DAY -ARCHERY TALK CAN HELP YOU SELL PRODUCTS orSERVICE- Support Site 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Archery Talk traffic has increased 20% in the last month. 806,00 page views in one day. The banner costs have not been increased. It is THE BEST BUY in advertising.
BANNER COST (For the FULL YEAR) IS ABOUT THE COST OF A 1/3 PAGE MAGAZINE AD.
CALL TODAY 1-740-215-2242
The leading site – The best deal in advertising ever.
Advertisers are allowed to have
ACTIVE LINKS FROM EVERY POST YOU OR ANYONE MAKES

Example post
Just got my new PSE bow – Test shot today and ready for tournament.
(show picture)
PSE Pro Staff Shooter
www.pse-archery.com

Archery Talk continues to grow at a rapid rate. Due to the demand from companies wanting their products to be advertised on the site we added the center banner in 2008 that, as the other banners, rotates through all the sites on the system.
Prices for banners is still the best buy of any advertising
Archery Talk has over 600,000 hits per day - #1 archery site on the 
internet and one of the largest forums of any kind.
Example – actual figures
December 9th 
623,385 page views
370,194 unique views
We have banner positions available – Also combination packages
Contact us today. Your banner will rotate on 
www.archerytalk.com
www.archeryhistory.com
www.archerytalkauctions.com
www.archerychat.com
www.archeryblogs.com
www.archerytalkTV.com
All for around 4 dollars per day. 
Upper banner 124.58 month (under year contract)
Center and bottom banner $166.25 month (under year contract)
(when you buy 2 banners your banner will come up twice as much)
Link to rates page 
http://www.archeryhistory.com/advert...dvertising.htm

A full year on the Archery Talk system is less than a 1/3 page ad in an archery magazine. 
We will also make the banner for you at no charge.

Contact
Shawn Hatem
Advertising manager
[email protected]
1-740-215-2242

Customer Service
Sonja Baer
[email protected] 
1-509-525-4387

Archery Talk
Archers Helping Archers


----------



## Bruno55

kham315 said:


> please dont give up on us high country shooters


I must say,a High Country Archery wallpaper would be awfully nice old chap!:tongue:


----------



## trob_205




----------



## Out West

*Backgrounds*

bump so I can find this again.


----------



## Gottabhoyt

Can you make the round bale one with Hoyt on it? 
Thanks


----------



## DaJester

Great job!!!


----------



## sabreshooter2

It would be great if you could do some in Alpine Archery... i really liked the one that i think was a corn field....If its possible could you make it widescreen?
Thanks
JT


----------



## arrowum

Veerry NIICCE !!!!>>>>------>


----------



## Double-Lung1

How about a rytera alien x


----------



## ITapeIt

*Alien X*

Another request for the Alien X....maybe an spacecraft landed, allien holding an Alien X bow for a bowhunter earthling..........


----------



## NitroJunkie

Very nice, thank you. Good to see Diamond on there, oftenleft out of the avatars :darkbeer:


----------



## RxBowhunter

The OP hasn't posted since August 18th 2008 so we need someone else to grab the reigns make some cool new backgrounds. 

Rytera Alien-X over Mossy Oak Treestand camo would be nice. hint hint. :wink:


----------



## masakari69

These are cool. Tahnks Man!:thumbs_up


----------



## trob_205

bear one


----------



## HC Archery

Better.............


----------



## trob_205

HC Archery said:


> Better.............


huh?


----------



## HC Archery

*Winner, winner..... Chicken Dinner!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zephhyr

*Alien-X*

This one with the Alien-x logo see through in the middle & wide screen would be SWEET.


----------



## bow111

neat .thanks 
ttt


----------



## ocn

nice I like


----------



## Hoythunter01

These are pretty nice. I saved a few.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

B-Stinger


----------



## z28melissa

Here's a couple Elite wallpapers I made (1024x768)


----------



## buckmark1

*Very Cool!*

Thanks they look great.


----------



## kyarrowslinger

man these are great...love 'em


----------



## 3Fletch

This should be a sticky thread! Thanks for all your work guys!


----------



## mikeyboi

i dont knwo how old this thread is, but could u whip up a few at 1920x1080 with pse?


----------



## wgeraghty

TTT. Worth it again!!


----------



## TTTHHHPPP

*HArdwoods gray*

Can someone make a Bowtech with Hardwoods gray? Thx in advance


----------



## ArkieEliminator

*Wallpaper*

How about some for those of us Mission guys?


----------



## asa1485

Can anyone do one?


----------



## il amateurhuntr

tooka few of the PSE ones. thanks


----------



## RH6898

very nice, thank you!


----------



## robertj

Great job partner, would you please do some PSE's on widescreen?, I have some great scenery pictures that I shot up in the mountains down here and some sunsets and sunrises as well. Let me know if you want them (might be useful to you)

Regards
robert J


----------



## Hoyt'n em

could someone please do the hay bale one but with hoyt on it? thanks


----------



## asa1485

Hoyt, will these do?


----------



## Blackbery Holow

Yep! Thanks alot


----------



## Cdpkook132

no 1920x1200 resolution? :thumbs_do


----------



## Hoyt'n em

Yes sir asa! Thanks!!


----------



## asa1485

1920


----------



## wicked1Joe

How about some Athens


----------



## 'Ike'

Very cool, good job...:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Keep in mind that I am an unemployed guy that was looking around and found this thread. I am not good with computers or photoshop but wanted to try , so don't be too harsh. Just trying to learn and help out at the same time. Will any of these work for you?


----------



## wicked1Joe

^^^
Nice job!:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Two for Smooth Stability


----------



## asa1485

One for Spot Hogg


----------



## asa1485

One more for the Hogg


----------



## asa1485

Straight off their site


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I would like a few for our company!!!


----------



## TnLungBuster

How about an X-Force Wallpaper? 

These are awesome BTW!


----------



## asa1485

*ProLine* said:


> I would like a few for our company!!!


How many strings you got?













Nah just kidding.


----------



## asa1485

Will this work?


----------



## asa1485

Last one.


----------



## Bigwookie009

Could you do a big wide screen Bear Archery one, something mountainy or camo?


----------



## BuckeyeNative

*HOYT Background*

These are nice....much appreciated!


----------



## asa1485

Bear


----------



## sabreshooter2

Could you do the one with the bright sunset coming through the trees and the one with the corn stalks pushed over with the alpine logo in widescreen please?

JT


----------



## robertj

Tanks dude for this excellent PSE desktop


----------



## stickintoad

Very cool!! Thanks!!!


----------



## asa1485

Alpine


----------



## asa1485

One I have been using


----------



## asa1485

one more


----------



## RichardGrayJr

I would LOVE to see a few HI Res Mathews wallpapers. Like around 1440x900. These look so good!


----------



## asa1485

Have you went through all of them. I just started doing a few to help out the guys that are not represented by the big three. The guys that started this thread have done an excellent job. If you can not find one I will see what I can do.


----------



## KixGrizz

asa1485 said:


> Have you went through all of them. I just started doing a few to help out the guys that are not represented by the big three. The guys that started this thread have done an excellent job. If you can not find one I will see what I can do.


I can also help if you get to much work and get backed up. 

Just PM me what your wanting and ill get it done asap. It will be posted here for all to see. You guys have done awesome work!! If I can help contribute Im more than happy too.. Thanks!


----------



## asa1485

KixGrizz said:


> I can also help if you get to much work and get backed up.
> 
> Just PM me what your wanting and ill get it done asap. It will be posted here for all to see. You guys have done awesome work!! If I can help contribute Im more than happy too.. Thanks!


Just jump right on in. There are a lot of needy folks out there. LOL

I do not even have photoshop so it takes me a while.


----------



## acs9871

I know this isn't in direct relation to the topic but i was wondering if anybody had a pretty big Pearson logo I was trying to work it into a wallpaper of my own but the logo i have is way to small. Thanks,


----------



## DeepFried

Caligater said:


>


The GO-RILLAS!


----------



## camoman73

OHHHH Please do an omen one!!
Something evil ,sinister. Have it shooting through a monster logo!!!


----------



## Gunhammer

*awsome*

like it, the mathews lost background


----------



## johnno

HC Archery said:


> *Winner, winner..... Chicken Dinner!!!!!!!*


Yep this would be even better....if the slogan made sense..


----------



## leewa

great stuff !!! i downloaded it on the work computer, boss won't see it till monday ! this will be fun ! LOL, thanks Lee


----------



## Epinepherine

trob_205 said:


>


Nice. :thumbs_up


----------



## dxtbuck002

thanks for the new background these are great! are you guys doing this on photoshop?


----------



## bkolowski111

Thanks man! These are all really awesome.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

These backgrounds are great, appreciate everyone who has contributed! With that said, can we see some more Athens Archery backgrounds?


----------



## MikesZ

I'd really love to see some Z7 ones.


----------



## asa1485

Here is a crude one until the pros can help.


----------



## asa1485

Athens


----------



## archerykid13

Rytera alien x would be nice


----------



## Christopher67

Can you do them in 1680x1050 to fit my wide screen lcd?


----------



## backstrap steve

These are great. I sure would like the eyeball with a hoyt reflection in it!!!!


----------



## mbender1250

bump


----------



## mbender1250

*destroyer*

hows about a bowtech wallpaper with a picture of the new destroyer in it???:shade:


----------



## asa1485

1680x1200


----------



## asa1485

backstrap steve said:


> These are great. I sure would like the eyeball with a hoyt reflection in it!!!!


Hoyt


----------



## asa1485

mbender1250 said:


> hows about a bowtech wallpaper with a picture of the new destroyer in it???:shade:


Destroyer


----------



## asa1485

archerykid13 said:


> Rytera alien x would be nice


Alien X


----------



## txarcher1

*How about the Alien 
Himself and the nemesis?*


----------



## The G

wow thanks guys


----------



## bowhoist2

man great job on those wallpapers!


----------



## asa1485

Not sure how this one will turn out.


----------



## hoytalphamax

You are my new hero that is the good stuff right there also might look good if you took the monster out and done one with a matthews logo and one with a waffle that says Z7


----------



## bgarrick

asa1485 said:


> Hoyt


Can someone do this one with Bear instead of hoyt? THIS ONE IS AWESOME! (The one with the eye with deer reflection)


----------



## asa1485

Bear


----------



## bgarrick

asa1485 said:


> bear


awesome! Thanks sooo much!


----------



## asa1485

You bet. Anytime.


----------



## Bowtoons

What! No monsters?


----------



## backstrap steve

Hey asa1485. Thanks a lot for the hoyt eye! You do great work!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud. Anytime. Still learning but I needed one a while back and could not find one or get anyone to do one for me so I had to start learning.


----------



## Christopher67

asa1485 said:


> Thanks bud. Anytime. Still learning but I needed one a while back and could not find one or get anyone to do one for me so I had to start learning.



You're doing a great job, what program is needed to make these avatars & wallpapers?


----------



## asa1485

Right now I am using a very old Photoshop Elements that came with my camera and Microsoft Picture It that came with my computer.


----------



## Lote

awesome, thanks!


----------



## JPHI

asa1485, these are awesome. Can you make the Hoyt logo on the black mountain in the clouds background dark just like the original bowtech.


----------



## asa1485

Like this?


----------



## HCA #1

how about strothers thanks


----------



## JPHI

That's great, thank you. Hello new desktop.


----------



## pselover

will you please make a wallpaper with a pse omen on it?


----------



## Chaser.

Here is my nice and simple Desktop background... just something I made quickly.
Chaser


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Thanks for creating another option for Athens owners. I'm sure they are appreciated by all!


----------



## DrSveegy

*Fabulous*

These are all tremendous. What a refreshing break from all the bickering!


----------



## asa1485

DrSveegy said:


> These are all tremendous. What a refreshing break from all the bickering!



+1:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowtoons

bump. hoping to get a monster wallpaper


----------



## asa1485

Maybe one of these will work


----------



## asa1485

#2:thumbs_up


----------



## pse deer hunter

can us PSE shooters get some..like maybe the X-Force Vendetta XS.thanks


----------



## Bowtoons

Sweet!!! maybe one with the max4 backround to. No hurry. Thanks


----------



## asa1485

This one is already on here


----------



## asa1485

Omen


----------



## hoytbowhunting

Is there any way you could do a fita target archery one with some hoyt and easton logos I love the ones already but I am ready for a nice summer day and get out and shoot some distances on so I would like to be able to see it atleast when I get on the pc haha but thanks a lot .........josh byerly


----------



## nolucklarry

*My atempt*

Here is where I elk hunt. Eastern Oregon. With a little something added.


----------



## D Murk

These are awesome. Keep them coming!


----------



## Nightmaregundog

*Not trying to be picky*

But the Monster XLR8 in your mathews back ground are upside down. Im gonna use it any way.

Thanks Joe


----------



## Drenalin70

can you do one for a pse axe6 in skull camo?


----------



## asa1485

Nightmaregundog said:


> But the Monster XLR8 in your mathews back ground are upside down. Im gonna use it any way.
> 
> Thanks Joe


Oops!


----------



## Christopher67

asa1485 said:


> Oops!



*SWEET!* :thumbs_up


----------



## mtelknut

Strother Archery???? How about it??? Thank you.


----------



## 12bhunting

save it for later


----------



## PLINKING.40

asa1485 said:


> Destroyer


I really like this Pic for mine, Could you Paste the new Sniper bow in place of the Destroyer for me......Plleeaassee:angel:


----------



## PLINKING.40

asa1485 said:


> Destroyer


this one, please


----------



## buchleiter

*HCA Desktops*

Here's a few for the HCA crowd. I'll add more as I get more photography - asa set a pretty high standard for us there!


----------



## rslscobra

Any Strother?


----------



## mtelknut

rslscobra said:


> Any Strother?


+2 Any chance of this???Thank you.


----------



## asa1485

buchleiter said:


> Here's a few for the HCA crowd. I'll add more as I get more photography - asa set a pretty high standard for us there!
> 
> Thanks. Just rying to help out a little. Thought it was time for some newer ones.:shade:


----------



## asa1485

Doinker


----------



## asa1485

Strother


----------



## Christopher67

How about a Smooth Stability wallpaper


----------



## Bowjoe1972

We need a B Stinger one !!!


----------



## asa1485

Christopher67 said:


> How about a Smooth Stability wallpaper


SS Country


----------



## asa1485

Two more LOL


----------



## grubwormer

subscribed


----------



## asa1485

B-stinger


----------



## Atchison

Someone please make some widescreen ones for G5 and or Quest Bows! (1280x800 preferrably)

Thanks!


----------



## Stubby'smom

These are really cool! Thanks! Would you mind posting a few more browning ones please?


----------



## Whackmaster1

Just put up my Mathews back ground. 
Thanks
These are great!


----------



## asa1485

quest


----------



## asa1485

A few for the Browning guys


----------



## asa1485

A few more


----------



## asa1485

one more


----------



## asa1485

A few for the Doinker guys


----------



## asa1485

:darkbeer:


----------



## PLINKING.40

*Sniper*

could anybody take the picture of the Bowtech Sniper off the web site and put it in the background with the deer for my desk top.....?


----------



## asa1485

Hoyt


----------



## redneckarcher33

Drenalin70 said:


> can you do one for a pse axe6 in skull camo?


please do an axe 6.


----------



## Atchison

Please do this one with the Quest Logo roughly the same size as the hoyt Thanks!


----------



## asa1485

Quest


----------



## Tribute2007

Hey ASA any chance you could make those last 3 hoyt wallpapers any bigger? When I try to set them to my computer they look all distorted when set to fill the screen.


----------



## asa1485

What size you need?

You can also do it yourself if you have a photo program. Just open the picture up in your program and click on re-size. Enter the dimensions you need and save. That easy.


Or you can use this
http://www.picresize.com/


----------



## The Deer Slayer

asa1485 said:


> Quest


can you do this one with a Mathews about the same size as tghe quest and a Z7 logo on the bottom center. Thanks


----------



## Tribute2007

asa1485 said:


> What size you need?
> 
> You can also do it yourself if you have a photo program. Just open the picture up in your program and click on re-size. Enter the dimensions you need and save. That easy.
> 
> 
> Or you can use this
> http://www.picresize.com/


Yeah after I sent you that post I was thinking that. I have a new laptop and havent installed my digital camera software on it yet. I'll have to do that so I can mess around with the sizes because I'm not really sure what size I need. Thanks for the help.


----------



## asa1485

mathews


----------



## The Deer Slayer

asa1485 said:


> mathews


Thanks


----------



## asa1485

Athens


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976

Can someone make some hoyt Alphamax 32 & 35 wallpapers?


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks for the browning ones! They are really cool!


----------



## asa1485

Alphamax


----------



## asa1485

Doinker


----------



## BILLDOGGE

*Monster 7*

Any chance you can work up a few more Monster backgrounds? Maybe outdoor scene.

Thanks


----------



## switchback_101

*Long Time*

ATers sorry for the delay in posts on this! I assure you I will do up some more as soon as possible. I had to go and get all grown up since the last time I posted on here. I have been out of college over a year and work for a large machine shop as an engineer in sales. Also bought a house and just sacrificed the online life of the bow world. Hope all is well and looks like this thread stayed strong thank you for all of the requests and thank yous!:teeth::shade:


----------



## capt.blaine

Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## Christopher67

Getting this in 1680x1050 or 1600x1200 would rock!


----------



## asa1485

Just use your photo program that is on your computer and you can do it yourself.

All you have to do is open the photo , click on edit, then on resize. Type in the numbers you need and you are done.


----------



## Christopher67

asa1485 said:


> Just use your photo program that is on your computer and you can do it yourself.
> 
> All you have to do is open the photo , click on edit, then on resize. Type in the numbers you need and you are done.



Yea i know, but it looks all blurry.


----------



## noonesbusiness

Nothing for the gt500?


----------



## nhuber7

nice


----------



## Thundervee

Thank's!!
these are cool!


----------



## thumbbilly

very nice


----------



## arlowe13

Love the backgrounds, will have to work on my own version of the WCA.


----------



## TheHoodman21

Wow! These are great!!! Could you do a Mission one?


----------



## Typical171

Heres on for the Z7 Extreme fans. hope you enjoy.

http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af94/typical171/Z7ExtremeWallpaper.jpg


----------



## asa1485

There ya go. Looks great.


----------



## Typical171

Thanks!


----------



## gpatterson

TTT what about an OMEN?


----------



## gdaily




----------



## gdaily




----------



## gdaily




----------



## gdaily




----------



## gdaily




----------



## gdaily




----------



## gdaily




----------



## gdaily

Im kind computer ******ed so i dont know how to add the logos but i thought this was really cool.


----------



## DXTBIKER

gdaily, thats one is really cool.


----------



## fraz23

these are real nice


----------



## Typical171

Here's a couple more for the Z7 Extreme

Kodiak http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af94/typical171/KodiakExtreme.jpg
Buck http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af94/typical171/BuckFadeBackground1.jpg


----------



## Typical171

OK 1 more... Man I need to go to bed!

http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af94/typical171/KodiakMathews.jpg


----------



## Christopher67

Heres a few Mathews wallpapers.



View attachment 954768






View attachment 954769






View attachment 954770


----------



## gpatterson

*X-Force*

Pretty basic but I like the deer.


----------



## Typical171

Heres an Omen

http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af94/typical171/OmenBackground.jpg


----------



## gpatterson

Thanks


----------



## HC Archery

*GREAT STUFF. Thanks everyone posting these.*


----------



## asa1485

Vendetta Archery


View attachment 973355



View attachment 973356


----------



## VAHUNTER01

could you show Parker bows some love????


----------



## asa1485

Normally don't do requests anymore because of "certain" people. But you been real nice about it bud.
So, here are a couple quick ones.


View attachment 973516


View attachment 973514


View attachment 973511


----------



## BILLDOGGE

Strother?


----------



## williamskg6

*Some that I made - adding to the collection*

Here's a link to a Picasa web gallery where people can download some 3D rendered backgrounds I made recently:

http://picasaweb.google.com/107210563895402375688/3D_Logos

And here's an image showing what you can find there (most are available in widescreen and 4:3 aspect ratios):


----------



## kspseshooter

here is one i made


----------



## lc12

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 984693
> here is one i made


Not for the squeamish huh?


----------



## hoytarcherygal

any hoyt target stuff would be great


----------



## commander 318

thanks for doing this !! my bowtech wallpaper looks great:shade:


----------



## commander 318

hey man great wallpapers but please could you do strother archery? thanx in advance


----------



## buckslayerky

i would love to see some of them with the diamond iceman on the ones with the deer


----------



## asa1485

A few Hoyts


----------



## asa1485

Doinkers


----------



## 09Airborne82

These are awesome.... Thanks!!


----------



## Harley D

sweet!


----------



## asa1485




----------



## THOMASBOW1

Can you do just a Z7 with a Buck in the background? Thanks


----------



## Ohiorut

asa1485 said:


> View attachment 1182609
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1182610
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1182611


Would someone be willing to do the last pic in this one with the antlers in a widescreen format?


----------



## Indianstick

anyway i could get a round bale with Athens archery? thanks!


----------



## sekler

Very nice job !


----------



## majtnkr

Bear Archery??


----------



## trentdstone

any possibility of doing a camo background with bowtech widescreen across the center?


----------



## bloodyboots

Would love to see the one with the sunlight shining through the woods with a bowtech emblem. My favorite part of hunting sunrise in the woods!


----------



## hunterta1

Possible to do some Strothers?


----------



## switchback_101

I will try to work in some new desktop backgrounds this year... and approaching 100,000 views!


----------



## Smeagol

This has to be one of the best threads on AT. I remember first seeing it back in 2008! Heh!


----------



## DJH01L

How about a desktop for the new Hoyt Carbon Spider 30! Looking forward to it. Great work!!


----------

